# XM's Casey Casem stuff



## A1cntrler (Jun 19, 2002)

I had read some discussion on this in the past about XM digitizing all the old Casey Casem countdowns. Any new info on this?? completing date and broad cast times?? Also, will this be a feature during their regular programming, much like the ToeJam and Monkey Powered Radio???


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I talked to the XM 80's on 8 morning guy Bruce Kelly about this.

The shows are being digitized, the problem is that while the shows were origionally America's top 40 the shows will be edited down to American Top 30. 

The shows will be 3 hours long, and they expect to air 2 shows a day ( I guess there goes Monkey powered radio) 

I personally like to see them air it only on the weekends, thats where it belongs. 

XM's feeling on it is if you dont like whats on there is 99 other channels.


----------

